# Insanity in NYC



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

No butts about it: Mayor Bloomberg to expand smoking ban to city parks and beaches

The mayor wants to ban smoking in PARKS and beaches.

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I visited Manhattan 3 years ago & enjoyed many a cigar on the streets of NYC. 

There was one instance, while standing outside a shop waiting for my wife, when a shopowner irritably asked me to move towards the curb & shut her shop door. I understood that & sheepishly moved away from the building after apologizing.

There was another time, in Little Italy, when I spotted a female street vendor smiling at me, puffing away, with a nostalgic look on her face.

A time or two, I passed a fellow cigar smoker on the street & we would smile & give each other a little salute...as if to say, hail brother, well met.

My wife and I fell in love with New York during our short stay. It would be a shame to see the anti-smoking Nazis push the pendulum to extremes...as things often seem to go.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Bloomberg is a schill pure and simple like a lot of politicians because it is expedient for them to "look" like they are leaders so they do things that make them look like a leader. I saw this coming years ago with how they do things in Boston when I would go to the Cape...couldn't even have a cigar walking down the streets in the Cape Cod area...actuall a couple of blocks from Puff the Magic Smoke Shop in Hyannis. I was walking around when a cop taps me on the shoulder and told me to put it out. I looked at him and started laughing and asked him if I was in Moscow...he didn't laugh and said either put it out or he'd cite me. Long story short I blew my last puff of my cigar into his chest and put the cigar out and smiled at him and said...Xarošego Dnja...which means Have A Nice Day. Pretty much the only Russian I know and he just gave me a nasty look.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

A few years ago I was at a music festival in Riverside Park in Manhattan. We showed up around 2pm, set up our chairs, and watched the bands. I was more or less smoking the whole time. No one had a problem wih it.

At 7pm, just before the headliner was supposed to go on, I lit my last cigar of the evening. A guy taps me on the shoulder.

Guy: "Pardon me, but I'm deathly allergic. I was wondering if you'd be so kind as to put that out."
Me: "I won't put it out, but here's what I'll do. I won't take a drag and it will go out on its own in less than five minutes."
Guy: "I don't understand why you can't just put it out."
Me: "Because it's an expensive cigar, and I just lit it. I'm not gonna throw it on the ground and stomp on it. I'd like to enjoy it sometime this evening, but I don't want to ruin anyone's night. All you'll have for the next few minutes is this tiny wisp of smoke, and then I'll put it away. You won't see it or smell it."
Guy: "No. I want you to put it out."
Me: "In that case, go screw. I was here first. Go stand somewhere else."

Then I blew smoke at him as he skulked away.

It's all about control and the imposition of will with these people.

It's humorous that anyone would care about outdoor smoking in New York City. Everytime I spend the day there I always spend the next day blowing black snots out of my nose from all the crap that's in the air there. Then again, Bloomburg seems fixated on banning cars from Manhattan and turning the entire island into a bike lane and/or pedestrian plaza. I don't understand how they keep voting for this joker with a Napoleon complex.

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

Rosie said:


> A few years ago I was at a music festival in Riverside Park in Manhattan. We showed up around 2pm, set up our chairs, and watched the bands. I was more or less smoking the whole time. No one had a problem wih it.
> 
> At 7pm, just before the headliner was supposed to go on, I lit my last cigar of the evening. A guy taps me on the shoulder.
> 
> ...


Great story, I've had slightly similar ones from my end. I occasionaly enjoy a smoke at Rittenhouse Square in Philadelphia. There are other cigar and pipe smokers out there on a good day, enjoying the weather and a good smoke. If this goes through in NYC, I could imagine it coming to Phila in the ol' "monkey see-monkey do" scenario.

Can't smoke indoors, can't smoke outdoors, now what?


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

dpcoz said:


> Great story, I've had slightly similar ones from my end. I occasionaly enjoy a smoke at Rittenhouse Square in Philadelphia. There are other cigar and pipe smokers out there on a good day, enjoying the weather and a good smoke. If this goes through in NYC, I could imagine it coming to Phila in the ol' "monkey see-monkey do" scenario.
> 
> Can't smoke indoors, can't smoke outdoors, now what?


Heh. One day I was waiting outside the TLA on South Street enjoying a smoke. A teenage girl walked by and did the "cough cough" sound. I said to her "Wow, it's a good thing you don't smoke. Sounds like you've got a bad cough already." :smoke:

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

Rosie said:


> Heh. One day I was waiting outside the TLA on South Street enjoying a smoke. A teenage girl walked by and did the "cough cough" sound. I said to her "Wow, it's a good thing you don't smoke. Sounds like you've got a bad cough already." :smoke:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rosie


On South Street? Really? Well, maybe it makes sense - you weren't enjoying the typical South Street Ganga wrapped in a phillies blunt!


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bloomberg won't be happy until we ride chariots instead of cars, he outlaws sugar and salt and when we use nothing but moonlight at night.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

zeavran1 said:


> Bloomberg won't be happy until we ride chariots instead of cars, he outlaws sugar and salt and when we use nothing but moonlight at night.


Remember when Mayor Green took a private helicopter to an event at Giants Stadium to avoid traffic? Typical Nannystater. Do as I say but not as I do. Actually part of the problem is that the little twerp is a reformed cigarette smoker. There are no bigger zealots.

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

dpcoz said:


> On South Street? Really? Well, maybe it makes sense - you weren't enjoying the typical South Street Ganga wrapped in a phillies blunt!


Don't get me started. I can go on ad nauseum about the whole pot vs. cigars social acceptability thing. :anim_soapbox:

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Rosie said:


> Actually part of the problem is that the little twerp is a reformed cigarette smoker. There are no bigger zealots.


:amen:


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

Rosie said:


> Don't get me started. I can go on ad nauseum about the whole pot vs. cigars social acceptability thing. :anim_soapbox:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rosie


AMEN, Rosie! +1!


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

Just read it this morning myself, figured there'd be a post here about it. Makes me sick. More so because the asses supporting this touting health reasons are completely overlooking people's personal freedoms and how we are losing more of them every day! They're all happy about it cause they hate smoke but wait till something they love is taken away from them, then they'll bitch and whine till high hell.

I live in Jersey now but was living in Brooklyn NY all my life till about 4-5 years ago. I still work in Manhattan and spend time there hanging out as well. I had to literally say "WHAT!?" when Bloomberg said smoke is polluting NY's fresh air. WHAT FRESH AIR??? Yesterday I was walking down the street and for a full blocks length the air was the smell of putrid rotting garbage, apparently a can that hadn't been collected in a bit. With all that there's the vehicle fumes, which are way worse than tobacco smoke. Supporters will say, "Well people need cars and buses but we don't need cigarettes" but that is a ridiculously moot point since the vehicle emissions are likely millions of times in volume then the tobacco smoke in the city. And, those emissions are also serious cancer and other health risks. But who cares right?

As someone who's home is NYC I will say this... they always tout it as the greatest city in the world. I call bullsh*t. In my personal opinion it's pure crap of a city.

1. Prices for everything are insanely high. Food, drink, rents, etc.
2. It's dirty, smells God awful, and is polluted beyond comprehension.
3. It's insanely overcrowded. Trying to walk down the street is more like a slalom event.
4. Less personal freedoms (just like this topic)
5. It's noisy
6. Our summers are insanely hot and humid and our winters cold, wet, and grey

I could go on and on. Not trying to upset those of you that love NYC, remember it's home to me too. I just hate how it's put on a pedestal and calling the greatest city when I find far more beauty and enjoyment in plenty of cities around the world I've travelled to.

Rev.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

I agree Rev. I have been here pretty much all my life, and although my heart is here, I do not see myself staying here much longer. 

It is expensive for no reason and I do believe there are too many restrictions on what people can do. I am sure people from other parts of the country look at how NYers do things and are in disbelief. 

The plan is to make my money here and when I do that, leave. This country is too beautiful to just spend all of my time here. I want a nice house and land around me and peace and quiet. That is a little hard to get here in the city, especially if you live in certain neighborhoods. 

On the flip side, there are things here in the city that you cannot get elsewhere, but you have to ask if the positives outweigh the negatives. 

And yes, the air quality can be very poor and that has NOTHING to do with smoking.

People here can be ridiculous sometimes, for real, and this is coming from someone who was born and bred here.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

No offense to any New Yorkers out there but I will quote one of my favorites Jimmy Buffett in regards to the subject of insanity in nyc "Changes in latitude = changes in attitude" "Southeast of disorder" "I gotta go where it's warm"


----------



## Mikey Ravioli (Dec 29, 2006)

Its a money making scheme. They can't make tobacco illegal because they will lose a ton of revenue. They tax you up the ass when you buy tobacco. Now they will fine you heavily if you smoke them. What's next - a fine for carrying concealed tobacco products?


----------



## ScoobyLovesJazz (Jul 19, 2010)

Mikey Ravioli said:


> What's next - a fine for carrying concealed tobacco products?


Probably, unless you were to buy a concealed tobacco permit.


----------

